# Tenant looking for Bank details



## Lizard (16 Oct 2009)

Hi, I'll be renting a room in my home for the first time. The person who's moving in next Saturday wants to pay the rent by direct debit, and has emailed me twice in the last couple of days looking for my bank details (and house keys). He wants to pay me online from his own bank account, and has asked me for my name, bank name, account number and sort code. This person is a complete stranger. Is it normal to give bank details to lodgers/tenants? Is it safe even? I really need to know what to do in this situation. Thanks.


----------



## woodbine (16 Oct 2009)

if you paid someone by cheque they would have all these details anyway..


----------



## Bronte (16 Oct 2009)

Why don't you get the first couple of payments in cash and then give him your bank account details.


----------



## Lizard (16 Oct 2009)

Good point Woodbine, I suppose they would. Bronte, yes that seems like a good idea.


----------



## mosstown (16 Oct 2009)

employer reference ? previous landlords details ?  -  have you not carried out some routine checks anyway ? - copy of bank statement, copy of driving license, copy of passport - and yes cash for first couple of months would be a good idea and ensure you take a holding deposit too.


----------



## alaskaonline (16 Oct 2009)

why would you want it in cash? the tenant probably wants some sort of proof that he paid the rent and deposit etc. and best proof is by bank statement which only works if he transfers the money to your account (which requires your bank details).

you're not giving him your PIN but only the general bank details to make a bank transfer possible. when i was a tenant, thats what i did, too. apart from the convenience and not caring large sums of money around with me to give to a landlord, i wanted the proof of receipt.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (16 Oct 2009)

As a tenant, I would have thought it's standard practice to pay landlords by bank transfer/standing order. It's always how I've paid my rent. It's easier for the tenant because it can be done online (or a regular standing order can be set up) and it's easier for the landlord because it's straight into the account.


----------



## alaskaonline (16 Oct 2009)

Rent BOOKs

ignore what i said about the money transfer if you have the rent book in place already


----------



## mathepac (16 Oct 2009)

Lizard said:


> ... This person is a complete stranger. Is it normal to give bank details to lodgers/tenants? ...


Is it normal to invite a complete stranger to share your home?

This is not a tenant / landlord relationship - it's a rent-a-room arrangement so all the stuff about rent-books, etc above is irrelevant.

Lizard do not under any circumstances in writing or orally describe yourself as a "landlord" or describe your lodger as a "tenant", do not draw up a lease as PRTB / Threshold rules about notice etc. do not apply in this relationship.

The complete stranger sharing your home for an agreed amount of money is a lodger, you are the home-owner.


----------



## Guest128 (16 Oct 2009)

As a "regular" tenant, I would expect to pay by standing order if I was renting a room from someone. Its easier and clearer than cash, no problems down the road. Sure you give bank details to complete strangers all the time - Sky, NTL, Bord Gais, ESB etc etc.


----------



## z104 (16 Oct 2009)

Standing order is the way to go. Any other way is a nightmare.

I always insist that a tennant pay by standing order but always take the deposit in cash.


----------



## z104 (16 Oct 2009)

alaskaonline said:


> Rent BOOKs
> 
> ignore what i said about the money transfer if you have the rent book in place already


 

Is the rentbook a throw back to when people did not have current accounts and to a time when the rent was collected by the landlord each week?

Seems a bit outdated to me.


----------



## j26 (16 Oct 2009)

Why not set up an account specifically for the purpose of collecting rent?  There are accounts with no fees, so it needn't cost you. Then the person has no access to your day-to-day accounts, but still has proof of payment.


----------



## Lizard (11 Nov 2009)

mathepac said:


> Is it normal to invite a complete stranger to share your home?
> 
> This is not a tenant / landlord relationship - it's a rent-a-room arrangement so all the stuff about rent-books, etc above is irrelevant.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mathepac, you're right, he's a lodger, and I'm the owner/occupier, and I have not drawn up any contract. It was suggested to me, but was wary about putting anything in writing. Anyway so far so good. I'm only seeing these posts now, as I do not remember most of the time where I've put thread starters!


----------



## Lizard (11 Nov 2009)

j26 said:


> Why not set up an account specifically for the purpose of collecting rent?  There are accounts with no fees, so it needn't cost you. Then the person has no access to your day-to-day accounts, but still has proof of payment.



Done that


----------

